# New Posts reset at 5pm EST???



## CSharp (Feb 3, 2003)

Recently, I've noticed that when I go to the forum at a certain time, there are no new posts. This is usually my first stop when I come here and its a real bummer when I don't see posts that were made in the last 12 hours or whatever.

Did this change?


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

CSharp said:


> Recently, I've noticed that when I go to the forum at a certain time, there are no new posts. This is usually my first stop when I come here and its a real bummer when I don't see posts that were made in the last 12 hours or whatever.
> 
> Did this change?


Is someone else experiencing the same?


----------



## CSharp (Feb 3, 2003)

I just clicked the New Posts link and here's what the page displayed. I've attached a screen shot.


----------



## tbone1004 (May 22, 2004)

I haven't had that problem specifically. I have missed a couple of threads that I've posted on that have overlapped 5pm, and hadn't seen them until another post hours later, but that's not a regular problem *I also could have just overlooked the thread when scanning*. Mine take forever to reset though. Few hours if I'm lucky.


----------

